# Ohms?



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

What exactly does ohms mean? I looked it up in the glossary but couldn't make heads nor tails of it.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

Moviefanatic said:


> What exactly does ohms mean? I looked it up in the glossary but couldn't make heads nor tails of it.


Moviefanatic, 
Here is the definition from the Princeton wordnet website....

# S:  ohm (a unit of electrical resistance equal to the resistance between two points on a conductor when a potential difference of one volt between them produces a current of one ampere)

# S:  Ohm, Georg Simon Ohm (German physicist who formulated Ohm's law (1787-185


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

I am not sure if you are asking for this reason, but as the Ohm rating of a speaker gets lower, it is more difficult to drive. 8 Ohms are much easier for your receiver to drive than 4 Ohm speakers.


----------



## ccdoggy (Jan 15, 2007)

GregBe said:


> I am not sure if you are asking for this reason, but as the Ohm rating of a speaker gets lower, it is more difficult to drive. 8 Ohms are much easier for your receiver to drive than 4 Ohm speakers.


Also worth noting is that you should never connect a speaker or a combination of speakers that presents a load that is too low for an amp/receiver. Doing so will cause too much stress on the amp/receiver. it may work just fine for a while but turn it up and the amp will die. So always be careful when combining loads to an amp.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

Would you say then that if you were to hook up an 8 ohm subwoofer up to a receiver that has a mediocre subwoofer, you think that wouldn't work?


----------



## GregBe (Apr 20, 2006)

Moviefanatic said:


> Would you say then that if you were to hook up an 8 ohm subwoofer up to a receiver that has a mediocre subwoofer, you think that wouldn't work?


I am not sure what you are asking, but most subwoofers are powered. Which ones are you looking at? If it is self powered, the ohm rating or quality of the sub has no relation to the amps in the receiver at all. It only receives the signal from the receiver, and doesn't pull any power from the receiver.


----------



## Moviefanatic (Jul 5, 2009)

GregBe said:


> I am not sure what you are asking, but most subwoofers are powered. Which ones are you looking at? If it is self powered, the ohm rating or quality of the sub has no relation to the amps in the receiver at all. It only receives the signal from the receiver, and doesn't pull any power from the receiver.



I was saying, would it hurt the replacement subwoofer with 8 ohms if the one that came with the receiver was anything less than 8? Or, could it possibly ruin the receiver putting out that much electricity/energy?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Moviefanatic said:


> ... would it hurt the replacement subwoofer with 8 ohms if the one that came with the receiver was anything less than 8? Or, could it possibly ruin the receiver putting out that much electricity/energy?


Did you get an HTIB??? ....that's the only reason I can think that you will get a Sub with the receiver :huh:

Can you post the models???? (receiver and sub).

I think that if the receiver was powering a 4 or 6 ohm sub and now it will power a 8 ohm sub, his job will be easier (by the way, I'm not an expert :bigsmile.

I suggest you to start a new thread on the DIY subwoofer section if you want to replace the sub driver with something different than the original driver :innocent:


----------

